# CCS86's Budget Home Theater



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Denon AVR-590 5ch Receiver
Polk CS2 Center
Polk Monitor 60 Fronts
Polk Monitor 30 Rears
Polk PSW10 Sub

This system cost me very little and has served me well so far. It gets most of its use via digital out from my PC for Blurays and gaming. The sub is definitely the weakest link and I hope to upgrade it soon.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

how is it working out for movies other than the sub? vocals come out very clear and strong?


----------



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely. This system sounds really nice, the speakers go pretty deep. I see they have a series 2 out now that look even better.


----------

